
Show HN: How many tabs does Gaelan have open right now? - Gaelan
http://tabs.gaelan.me
======
zimpenfish
I recorded this for a while back when Jetpack[0] was a thing (~2010). Was most
interesting watching the ebb and flow of the work days through the tab count
graph.

[0] [https://wiki.mozilla.org/Jetpack](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Jetpack)

